# Paid Education: General Questions



## averagejoe1993 (28 Mar 2019)

So I’ve been searching through these forums over the last couple weeks and I had a question regarding an ROTP application. 

I wanted to ask this anonymously. 

So here’s some background. I’m 25 and looking to submit an application for ROTP. I had ok grades in high school but nothing top notch.  I had a French immersion program so it wouldn’t take much to become bilingual.  After high school I attended community college. I was unable to finish my diploma because of numerous issues at home. My father got hurt at work and became disabled and lost his job. He tried to fight it but had no luck. So I dropped out of college because I had to work 50-60 hours
a week to support my household. I only have 6 credits to go and I am planning on finishing them off in the next year.  

I know I missed the boat this year but I want to apply for the ROTP program for next year. My grades were in the 70’s in college.
But like I said I could barely attend class because of what was going on at home and having to work so much.  

During the last few years I have succumbed to credit card debt because of my family problems. I am currently paying off a consumer proposal for the debt.  It will be paid off by the end of the year. 

I have plenty of things to put on my application to make it competitive. Some sports, charity work, manager experience at work.  I am an indigenous person part of the metis tribe but I don’t know if that matters. 

My first question is would I be eligible for ROTP with the consumer proposal on my record?

My second question is, am I just wasting my time thinking about this application?  I have a buddy in the military and he told me about the rotp program.  I want to have a long career and serving my country would just be a bonus. 

My final question is should I wait until I have my college finished later this year to apply for the rotp program.  Or should I go in and talk to a recruiter now?

Sorry about typing so much it was just a lot to get out.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2019)

averagejoe1993 said:
			
		

> Or should I go in and talk to a recruiter now?



I would talk to a Recruiter.


----------



## ChushiGangdruk (19 Apr 2019)

Hi, I am a 9th grader about to enter 10th grade in Calgary (high school here doesn't begin till 10th).

Having discovered the ROTP program and RMC, I have become *extremely* adamant on attending the Royal Military College of Canada for my university education. However, reading most answers, I have become quite nervous for my own chances attending the RMC. Therefore, I was wondering what I should do to maximize my chances for acceptance, how my chances would be if I hypothetically applied the next day (in terms of extracurriculars), and of course one day serving my great country.

Currently, what I can put on my resume minus my grades (they're good, I generally get 4's [basically 100% since the only possible grades are 1, 2, 3 and 4] on all my subjects minus Band and French [mandatory in my school]). I am doing partial IB next year with two core subjects, English and Social/History, and two electives, French and Business.

I have also been a part of my school's student council for in total three years (grades 5-6, as well as currently in grade 9). 

I've done track since grade 7, and have also been on my school's soccer team this year. I plan on joining a multitude of clubs in high school including Debate, Model UN, etc, as well as starting a sport like Fencing.

I also do Cadets out of school (just began this year, wish I began earlier  ) and have been a part of my cultural Sunday school as a performer since birth essentially. I also plan on getting a part-time job soon. However, I do not have a single volunteer hour under my belt, nor am I a part of any sports clubs or have participated in many before. Physically, I'm not the strongest either, though I have begun working out everyday ever since I discovered the ROTP program.

I'm also a low-income first gen immigrant to Canada with Tibetan ancestry. My family was among the first to be resettled in Alberta in the 70's when Pierre Trudeau brought us over here, and we've been here ever since. I'm highly motivated and I will do anything to see that I attend an institution as prestigious as the RMC. I will stop at nothing for it! Sorry if my post sounded a bit pretentious as well, I wasn't very sure on what to post on here since this is my first ever post.


----------



## GenericJackal (20 Apr 2019)

Hey there bud. 

Good on you, you sound like you’re on the right track. Cadets will definitely be useful to you when the recruiting office sees that you’ve already been introduced to military lifestyle. Plus, already knowing drills and maintaining uniform makes basic training a lot easier. Just don’t tell anyone at basic that you were a cadet. They’ll tease you and challenge you. 

There will be lots of volunteer opportunities for you in cadets. Don’t worry about it too much. As for job experience, they don’t have too high of an expectation for kids coming straight out of high school.

Since you’re a visible minority (anyone other than Caucasian and First Nations), you’ll also have a better chance of getting in too. (Employment Equity Target)

Just get decent grades. Since you’re going into grade 10 right now, focus on learning your math. When you do your CFAT, as long as you do well, you’ll have the opportunity to become an officer. The recruiting office should tell you that anyone who chooses to become an officer will be automatically enrolled into RMC. However, sometimes it’s full so you might want to apply for a civilian university as well, just in case. I’m basically just regurgitating what the recruiting office told me when I was applying. Except a few months later, I decided to drop out of uni and apply as a weapons tech instead of an MPO because I thought it’d be more fun.

Anyways, good luck to your future endeavours and stick with cadets. And definitely go to summer camp. Try to go for a 6 week instructors course so you know what it feels like being away from home, doing drill, making hospital corners and etc. You also get to learn leadership skills there.


----------



## ChushiGangdruk (20 Apr 2019)

GenericJackal said:
			
		

> Hey there bud.
> 
> Good on you, you sound like you’re on the right track. Cadets will definitely be useful to you when the recruiting office sees that you’ve already been introduced to military lifestyle. Plus, already knowing drills and maintaining uniform makes basic training a lot easier. Just don’t tell anyone at basic that you were a cadet. They’ll tease you and challenge you.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I appreciate it. I'm just wondering though as well, what would be the least/most competitive trades to get into, and what would be some things to seriously consider at the moment? What were you doing at the time that got you into the ROTP program? Again, thanks!   ;D


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2019)

ChushiGangdruk said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering though as well, what would be the least/most competitive trades to get into



Do not even consider that. Pick an occupation that you honestly think that you would enjoy doing for your whole career. You do not want to be stuck in an occupation that you may grow to hate simply because it appeared to be "easy".

I suspect, based upon the nature of your questions, that you have yet to do any research on this fine Site. I suggest that you do so. Take your time, and be thorough. You'll learn far more that way, and likely find answers to questions before they even occur to you.

Whatever you ultimately decide to choose will be competitive and will require effort. You may as well start now.

So far, though, you seem to be on a pretty decent track.

Qapla.


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2019)

Welcome to Army.ca, GenericJackal

Aside from some not bad advice given, two things stand out:



			
				GenericJackal said:
			
		

> Since you’re a visible minority (anyone other than Caucasian and First Nations), you’ll also have a better chance of getting in too.



No.



			
				GenericJackal said:
			
		

> I decided to drop out of uni and apply as a weapons tech instead of an MPO because I thought it’d be more fun than being a _*pig*_.



You will _*not not not*_ use such language again here, or insult people.

_*Clear?*_


----------



## ChushiGangdruk (20 Apr 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Do not even consider that. Pick an occupation that you honestly think that you would enjoy doing for your whole career. You do not want to be stuck in an occupation that you may grow to hate simply because it appeared to be "easy".
> 
> I suspect, based upon the nature of your questions, that you have yet to do any research on this fine Site. I suggest that you do so. Take your time, and be thorough. You'll learn far more that way, and likely find answers to questions before they even occur to you.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, the main reason why I posted this is because I had actually already searched the Canadian Forces reddit, Google, the army.ca forum, essentially almost every nook and cranny I could find for info on the RMC. I even looked to YouTube for people who undertook the ROTP program, etc, and found only limited info on most of the sites.

It's mostly the self-doubt inside me that makes me wonder if I would be a good candidate. I read that most people would need things like varsity sports (or sports in general), etc, to even be a competitive applicant, and since I don't have many options at the moment I wanted to see what would be good and if my current extracurriculars are fine.

By the trades part, I believe I should have given some background information. Coming from a low-income background, I want to maximize my current chances to the maximum as this shot will be the best I may ever receive to provide for my family. My top trade choices would be Logistics (1), Intelligence (2), and Signals (3), but given how competitive the latter two are, I want to ensure that I receive a spot at the very least in the ROTP program. I would be fine with any of the three anyway, and if I could, I would include Engineer Officer and Infantry Officer (4/5), but I guess it's only top three.

Once again, thank you!  Would you have anything else to recommend, though?


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2019)

Have you researched those occupations (the proper term) on here? Read as much as you can while you have the time. There's a lot of good advice and insight here. That's my major recommendation. So much varies with the individual.

And please do not call me "sir". We are rankless on this Site, and I no longer hold any anyway.

I wish you the best.


----------



## GenericJackal (20 Apr 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Welcome to Army.ca, GenericJackal
> 
> Aside from some not bad advice given, two things stand out:
> 
> ...



That was my bad, I have revised my answer.


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2019)

Thank-you.

And I stand corrected regarding my other point, due to a recent development: https://army.ca/forums/threads/130233/post-1569138/topicseen.html#new


----------



## ChushiGangdruk (20 Apr 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Have you researched those occupations (the proper term) on here? Read as much as you can while you have the time. There's a lot of good advice and insight here. That's my major recommendation. So much varies with the individual.
> 
> And please do not call me "sir". We are rankless on this Site, and I no longer hold any anyway.
> 
> I wish you the best.



Yes, I have been reading up a fair bit and as well as which occupations would translate the best outside of the military world as well. Logistics Officer, my first choice, appealed the most as I read that it most well translated to the civilian world as a Business Administration job, which would be my preferred major anyway.

And sorry for calling you sir, its just a formality I've always used for people.


----------



## ChushiGangdruk (20 Apr 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Thank-you.
> 
> And I stand corrected regarding my other point, due to a recent development: https://army.ca/forums/threads/130233/post-1569138/topicseen.html#new



This is what I despise. A system that will be pushed up more due to someone's political preferences over the merits of a person and what they truly can provide for our nation.

While this doesnt affect me (I'd hope, as it just said white males), I wouldn't be surprised if this extended to Asian males, or males in general in the future. 

What a joke of a thinly veiled, politically motivated, PC culture lie.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Apr 2019)

ChushiGangdruk said:
			
		

> This is what I despise. A system that will be pushed up more due to someone's political preferences over the merits of a person and what they truly can provide for our nation.
> 
> While this doesnt affect me (I'd hope, as it just said white males), I wouldn't be surprised if this extended to Asian males, or males in general in the future.
> 
> What a joke of a thinly veiled, politically motivated, PC culture lie.



I'll grant you some leeway as you are still (legally) a child and have a little time to develop into a thinking adult, but if you believe that expressing such opinions will endear you to the average military member or those who frequent this site, then you may be disappointed.  On reflection, I wonder if you actually read the link in Loach's post or analysed the responses in that thread.  Perhaps you could explain (in the other thread, to keep it on topic) why this is "a joke of a thinly veiled, politically motivated, PC culture lie".

I'd have thought that the story would (as it should) elicit a "so what, old news" but I guess there are still those around who haven't changed with the times.  By the way, I served back in the days of yore when this was an actual issue, thankfully we (the CF as an organization) grew up.  Maybe it hasn't reached the optimal stage yet when measures such as described remain necessary but it's getting there.  If there are applicants (especially those who want to be officers) who can't accept the law or understand the measures needed to implement same then perhaps they should seek another line of work.


----------



## ChushiGangdruk (20 Apr 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I'll grant you some leeway as you are still (legally) a child and have a little time to develop into a thinking adult, but if you believe that expressing such opinions will endear you to the average military member or those who frequent this site, then you may be disappointed.  On reflection, I wonder if you actually read the link in Loach's post or analysed the responses in that thread.  Perhaps you could explain (in the other thread, to keep it on topic) why this is "a joke of a thinly veiled, politically motivated, PC culture lie".
> 
> I'd have thought that the story would (as it should) elicit a "so what, old news" but I guess there are still those around who haven't changed with the times.  By the way, I served back in the days of yore when this was an actual issue, thankfully we (the CF as an organization) grew up.  Maybe it hasn't reached the optimal stage yet when measures such as described remain necessary but it's getting there.  If there are applicants (especially those who want to be officers) who can't accept the law or understand the measures needed to implement same then perhaps they should seek another line of work.



My bad and apologies if I came off the wrong way. I read the article and the connection I made was that if a position was going to be closed to one demographic but then open to another based solely on something like the gender of a person, I just believe that it's wrong in that its closing the opportunities one may have based just because you are part of that demographic.

It's likely just me misinterpreting it, though.


----------



## ballz (20 Apr 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I'll grant you some leeway as you are still (legally) a child and have a little time to develop into a thinking adult, but if you believe that expressing such opinions will endear you to the average military member or those who frequent this site, then you may be disappointed.  On reflection, I wonder if you actually read the link in Loach's post or analysed the responses in that thread.  Perhaps you could explain (in the other thread, to keep it on topic) why this is "a joke of a thinly veiled, politically motivated, PC culture lie".
> 
> I'd have thought that the story would (as it should) elicit a "so what, old news" but I guess there are still those around who haven't changed with the times.  By the way, I served back in the days of yore when this was an actual issue, thankfully we (the CF as an organization) grew up.  Maybe it hasn't reached the optimal stage yet when measures such as described remain necessary but it's getting there.  If there are applicants (especially those who want to be officers) who can't accept the law or understand the measures needed to implement same then perhaps they should seek another line of work.



I'm not legally a child nor am I in another line of work. Please, don't grant me any leniency, let me know how you really feel. I can't wait to hear how discrimination is okay as long as it's towards white males, and how diversity is great because you get a variety of viewpoints, unless of course those viewpoints don't align with your own then we should just go find another line of work.

If you can't see the difference between positive action and explicit, government-sanctioned discrimination towards a particular skin colour / gender, and you think everyone who can simply shouldn't be in the CAF, perhaps it's you who should join the other thread and speak up... rather than lipping off about it all over here to someone who is legally a child.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (20 Apr 2019)

There are other threads for this. Back on topic. 

Staff


----------



## RCompres (22 Apr 2019)

Hello my name is Ricardo Compres I'm from Costa Rica but I was born in Canada, I'm 20 years old, I did 12 years of highschool at Costa Rica, the 21 of January 2019 I moved to live with my father here at Canada with the idea to enter in the RMC with ROTP program so I wanted some guidance about the steps I need to follow to enter in this program the only thing that I know is that I need to do the SAT test and also the SAT subject tests for engineering but since my dad have some issues with money so I started attend the frenchification course and also I started working part time and now that I have some money I want to get more focused in this matter.
Thank you, any questions regarding info go ahead ask me.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Apr 2019)

https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/registrars-office/regular-officer-training-plan-rotp


> Where to Start
> 
> How to apply for enrolment in the CAF and admission to RMC
> 
> ...



Academic Prerequisites
https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/registrars-office/academic-prerequisites


----------



## RCompres (22 Apr 2019)

Ok thank you, I have done everything in that guide but since my grades are outside Canada they ask me to make equivalences and they show me some places where I can do that, that is where i get lost because I don't understand fully and the process so if you have a place where I can send my grades or go personally to get my equivalences that will help me alot.


----------



## jeffb (22 Apr 2019)

Your questions are best handled by a Recruiter. Check out this link to speak to a recruiter. https://forces.ca/en/talk-to-a-recruiter/


----------



## fireandice21 (5 Jan 2022)

Hi. 

I recently discovered that CAF will pay for you schooling. 

I want to go to British Columbia (10 months) to train as a Medical Laboratory Technologist. Does anyone have any information on this? Is it true you get paid a salary on top of your tuition? Also, how do you train to stay in shape? Is there some sort of military base there?

Thank you.


----------



## brihard (5 Jan 2022)

fleming21 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I recently discovered that CAF will pay for you schooling.
> 
> ...


You likely won’t get that paid for. CAF pays for university or college education under various entry plans. College level stuff is usually tied to a specific CAF occupation. Note that all of these mean actually joining the military for a certain length of service.

If you want to be a medical lab tech, CAF has a trade for that. Talk to your nearest recruiting centre, or look for a contact link on the recruiting website.






						Medical Laboratory Technologist | Canadian Armed Forces
					

Medical Laboratory Technologists provide medical lab data used to treat and diagnose medical conditions in CAF facilities.




					forces.ca


----------



## fireandice21 (5 Jan 2022)

It says under the Canadian Armed Forces Paid Education plan that the school and program is covered. 

Browse Directory - CAF-ACE (page 15)

https://forces.ca/assets/brochures/paid_education_programs.pdf (page 36)

Please explain why this wouldn't be paid for


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jan 2022)

As noted in the link above, Med Lab Tech is eligible for NCM STEP (the subsidized entry plan for certain NCM occupations)



> Non-Commissioned Member Subsidized Entry Training Plan (NCM-STEP)
> 
> Since this position requires specialty training, the Canadian Armed Forces will pay successful recruits to attend the diploma program at an approved Canadian college. NCM STEP students attend basic training and on-the-job training during the summer months. They receive a full-time salary including medical and dental care, as well as vacation time with full-pay in exchange for working with the Forces for a period of time. If you choose to apply to this program, you must apply both to the Forces and the appropriate college.
> 
> ...



As you are already in the program, the specific path you would follow may be diffferent from the one described above.  Contact the recruiter at the email address above and they will be able to give you better, more up to date information.

Good luck!


----------



## brihard (5 Jan 2022)

The recruiting page lists the occupational training as being a preceptorship at a Canadian Forces Base- that suggested to me that it’s done as on the job training. Could be that that page doesn’t fully reflect the training? Best bet would be to talk to the recruiters.


----------



## fireandice21 (5 Jan 2022)

I think that the on the job training is after the College program has ended, at least from the video I watched on the recruiting page.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Jan 2022)

fleming21 said:


> I want to go to British Columbia (10 months) to train as a Medical Laboratory Technologist.



10 months?  The two accredited MLab Tech programs in BC are BCIT (2.5 years) and CNC (2 years).


----------



## fireandice21 (5 Jan 2022)

Yes Blackadder1916, I thought the same. But if you look here at the directory on page 36, it says 10 months https://forces.ca/assets/brochures/paid_education_programs.pdf 

However, here it says 0 months Browse Directory - CAF-ACE


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Jan 2022)

fleming21 said:


> It says under the Canadian Armed Forces Paid Education plan that the school and program is covered.
> 
> Browse Directory - CAF-ACE (page 15)
> 
> ...


In the website the directory says the BCIT program is Not Suitable under NCMSTEP which is the program where you enlist, do basic, and go to school.  It is suitable if you've already done it on your own and want to join.

In the PDF it says it is.

Due to these discrepancies you should talk to a recruiter to find the truth.

Also decide if you want to be Met Tech, Lab Tech, or Fire Fighter.  Do not base this decision on where you get to go for training, it is a very small part of the job.  If you really want to ensure you are on a RCAF base become tech or a pilot.


----------



## fireandice21 (5 Jan 2022)

Also, you are right. I need to figure out what I want to do. I just see a Medical Laboratory Technician as being a really good option.

Sorry if I am missing something, what do you mean by it is not recognized or suitable? The BCIT is not the school I meant, I would like to go to the college of New Caledonia in Prince George. I should have a meeting tomorrow over the phone with recruitment. This would be my first option to do if I were able to attend school. I would like to do basic, go to school, do a year of the training, spend a few years serving, and then leave with a civillian equivalency of BioChemistry Technologist and Microbiology Technologist.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Jan 2022)

brihard said:


> The recruiting page lists the occupational training as being a preceptorship at a Canadian Forces Base- that suggested to me that it’s done as on the job training. Could be that that page doesn’t fully reflect the training? Best bet would be to talk to the recruiters.



MLAB Techs are required to be Canadian Society for Medical Laboratory Science (CSMLS) certified and have an unrestricted license or registration from a province to practice (civvy requirements).  The educational requirements to be so qualified are through civilian schools.  The preceptorship is to introduce Lab Techs to the military medical system.  The CAF hasn't trained Lab and XRay Techs in-house for a long time.  We used to run our own programs at NDMC.


A brief description from another thread


MedCorps said:


> I will give it a stab as nobody else has. I am not a MLAB TECH but I have had a number work with/for me in the past.
> 
> 1. You need to do the Basic Military Qualification and the Primary Leadership Qualification to be a substantive Master Corporal which is the working rank of MLAB TECH. There will be additional training in blood banking, parasitology and military lab topics. There is also exposure to field lab set ups and common field equipment. Both of these are part of a one year mentorship program you complete in your first year. You will have the opportunity to conduct maintenance of clinical skills in civilian hospitals for those skills you do not use regularly in your day-to-day practical (such as transfusion services and micro) . You will also occasionally (but infrequently) be able to deploy to the field with a field ambulance or the Field Hospital during larger exercises. In some units there will be a requirement for deployment readiness which means yearly shooting and solider skills training / verification.
> 
> ...


----------



## fireandice21 (5 Jan 2022)

Thanks for this,

I understand that "MLAB Techs are required to be Canadian Society for Medical Laboratory Science (CSMLS) certified and have an unrestricted license or registration from a province to practice (civvy requirements).  The educational requirements to be so qualified are through civilian schools.  The preceptorship is to introduce Lab Techs to the military medical system.  The CAF hasn't trained Lab and XRay Techs in-house for a long time.  We used to run our own programs at NDMC." is from the entry plans, under required education. However, if I look at the other tabs, there is one called 'Paid Education Options', this is the one I am referring to.

This thread is also very insightful, I am curious what the person means by being a Master Corporal, also the Disaster Assistance Response Team and little deployment is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jan 2022)

A Master Corporal is an appointment.  Corporal is (barring exceptional badness on your part) a guaranteed promotion after four years in the CAF (and can be accelerated to three years in certain circumstances).  A Master Corporal is a Corporal given additional leadership responsibilities, normally after a formal course and several years as a corporal.


----------



## brihard (5 Jan 2022)

My apologies for injecting the junk info into the discussion. Blackadder, thanks for the correct steer.


----------



## MedCorps (6 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> A Master Corporal is an appointment.  Corporal is (barring exceptional badness on your part) a guaranteed promotion after four years in the CAF (and can be accelerated to three years in certain circumstances).  A Master Corporal is a Corporal given additional leadership responsibilities, normally after a formal course and several years as a corporal.



Although I am not the most up to date person (read: call a recruiting centre) but in MLAB TECH world you are a Cpl on graduation of BMQ and then after your one year of "preceptorship program" (if successful)  are an Acting/Lacking Master Corporal waiting for your Primary Leadership Qualification  (PLQ) to be substantive. This means you can be a MCpl in a little over a year after joining.  MCpl's in the MLAB TECH world are considered Juniors and have no real leadership responsibilities.  Within the medical community everyone is aware of the fact they are really "technical" MCpls and are not assigned leadership duties (or planning the unit Christmas Party) at least until they are PLQ or ideally a Sgt.  This whole direct to MCpl process is part historical and part due to pay I am pretty sure. 

Here is information on the DART: Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) - Canada.ca

This humanitarian task is on a "short'ish" notice to move so it can be "rapidly" deployed.

Be careful about thinking this is a job "little deployment".  There are few deployments right now and you might not go anywhere, but with such a small MOSID, if we become committed somewhere you will deploy potentially frequently if the commitment has any depth to it in terms of size or especially length. A MLAB TECH who cannot / does not want to deploy is of no use to the CAF and likely should employ their skills elsewhere. I know I heard people in the know talking about the desire to get into the business of Rapid Deployable Outbreak Investigation Teams -- this sounds like something a MLAB TECH might be part of and rapid and deployable are in the title.  

MC


----------



## fireandice21 (6 Jan 2022)

So I spoke with a recruitment officer today. He said that there were 3 places for NCMSTEP and 1 position left.  I thought to myself that it was too big of a gamble and that I would like to be secure. So even though a Medical Laboratory Technician would be my favourite, I have to accept that it is never going to happen.

There is currently a halt on the testing process due to the number of rising cases in Canada. I chose Meteorological Technician, Water, Fuels and Environmental Technician, and Imagery (meh). Currently Meteorological Technician is in demand. 

Just waiting to be tested in person, could takes months 




Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Jan 2022)

Yep, missed the Prince George one.

One question, why would you not apply for STEP if there are still positions available and instead chose a trade you are "meh" about?  You still have two other choices.  What would reaction be if you wait a year for a job offer and have Imagery offered?  I applied for Crewman, Weapon Tech, and Ammo.  I knew nothing about Ammo apart from what someone who had failed off the course 20 years previously told me.  It was a trade of 120 that ran one or two initial trade courses per year and that was what I got called for after 11 months.  If you want to do the STEP thing, apply.  Worst is you don't get chosen this year and get another trade you are somewhat interested in, or you wait a year and try again next year.


----------



## fireandice21 (6 Jan 2022)

There is 1 spot left for STEP and it seems like a gamble. It would be in civillian school and it doesn't seem secure. The recruiter told me that if I went into another trade and applied for STEP that there would be a possiblity that I wouldn't be able to leave it because I would be needed.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Jan 2022)

So you'll take a trade you don't like rather than maybe get what you want because you might end up in a trade you think is ok?


----------



## Canpride1711 (21 Jan 2022)

I am a new member of the Reserves and my current rank is Private recruit. I just submitted a CT transfer application to ROTP. If accepted, what will be my pay rate as an OCdt. It’s something that is hard to find on the internet. Will I receive my Reserve force Pte pay, a Reg Force private pay, or regular ROTP OCdt pay?


----------



## jn17 (24 Jan 2022)

Canpride1711 said:


> I am a new member of the Reserves and my current rank is Private recruit. I just submitted a CT transfer application to ROTP. If accepted, what will be my pay rate as an OCdt. It’s something that is hard to find on the internet. Will I receive my Reserve force Pte pay, a Reg Force private pay, or regular ROTP OCdt pay?


Pretty sure you'll keep getting your reserve force Pte pay if that's higher than the ROTP OCdt pay


----------



## jman579 (7 Feb 2022)

Canpride1711 said:


> I am a new member of the Reserves and my current rank is Private recruit. I just submitted a CT transfer application to ROTP. If accepted, what will be my pay rate as an OCdt. It’s something that is hard to find on the internet. Will I receive my Reserve force Pte pay, a Reg Force private pay, or regular ROTP OCdt pay?


Bruh, did you join the reserves just so you can get the reserve pay instead of the élof pay, cause thats 400iq ngl.


----------



## fireandice21 (28 Jun 2022)

Hi, 

I have been selected as a MedLabTech.

It turns out that you can do NCM-STEP for the MedLabTech trade but they only select one person in Canada every year for the position. I am pretty happy with myself and I am excited to move forward. 

I will be going to B.C. for 2.5 years (2 years at a college and .5 a year in any place I want in B.C. with a hospital for practicums). After the 2.5 years I will be sent to Borden, Ontario for 1 year to complete a preceptorship. If I do well in Borden, I can chose any place in Canada to be located for 4 years (or so they say).  I should be receiving my offer this week with the date of BMQ. They are telling me it should the end of September. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Flatfish (3 Jul 2022)

ChushiGangdruk said:


> Hi, I am a 9th grader about to enter 10th grade in Calgary (high school here doesn't begin till 10th).
> 
> Having discovered the ROTP program and RMC, I have become *extremely* adamant on attending the Royal Military College of Canada for my university education. However, reading most answers, I have become quite nervous for my own chances attending the RMC. Therefore, I was wondering what I should do to maximize my chances for acceptance, how my chances would be if I hypothetically applied the next day (in terms of extracurriculars), and of course one day serving my great country.
> 
> ...


I was very worried too. an option you could look at is becoming a reservist. The pay is good and you can support yourself and your family a little with the bit of money you will be making, which ties you into the military and looks good for ROTP. Worst case scenario you get a good look at the military, have a decent job for summer, and decide it's not for you and release knowing the military isn't your path.

In the best-case scenario you gain a few useful skills and increase your chances for RMC, continue to pursue that career path like I am doing, and have a great time while doing so. You are young, you need good grades so study hard with your goal in mind and explore your options. Is my advice, and don't be too worried I stressed a lot about my acceptance too.


----------

